# SJ grind consistency



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

My Super Jolly is pretty consistent when I single dose - and in fact, using one of those fancy laser-cut guides by mr @timmyjj21 - I'm happy changing beans throughout the day, confident I'll get within 5 seconds or so of the last time I made espresso (all other things being equal) without wasting any beans.

However. If I dose for two... I run into all sorts of problems.

I usually run 19grams through, as I say - with much consistency... but if I'm making for two people and run 38 through - the first cup will tend to run as normal, but the second all over the place. Usually far longer (I think - not double checked this - but have definitely had one where the first cup ran fine - then the second virtually choked the machine).

Is this an extra weight on the beans in the (lens cap) hopper? I don't use a weight when single dosing...

As far as something like heat from the machine (Cherub) I run a pretty thorough cooling flush before the first espresso as always, so that shouldn't be an issue.

Any clues?

Much appreciated...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would assume its weight on beans.

You should be able to test this pretty easily by putting a good amount of beans in, grinding your first shot and making it, then top up the beans a bit more so there is the same amount, grind your next shot and make it.

If its the same you know your answer.

Whenever I'm on my last 18 or so grams of beans from a bag, if I try to grind it without bean weight on top the shot is terrible, channels all over the place.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Only going from what ive read recently this could be because the grinder needs purging.

The first shot has retained grinds coming out from the "last" time it was used.

If you are grinding the beans back to back for two shots then the second shot only contains fresh retained grinds, hence the longer shot time.

Id be interested to know the out come of grinding the 38 grams in one go, mixing those thoroughly, dividing up into 2 x 16gs then making 2 shots


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Both interesting points - will check it out - can't check until Monday but will be all over it then. Thanks.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

So I couldn't test this when I got back as I found my group-head seal had gone. It might explain a little recent erratic behaviour.

... And after buying/replacing the seal and pulling my first shot (old style - single dose - no weight) of Workshop's Hunkute - I've got to dash off again for the weekend.

What do people use for weights anyway? Presumably a weight would mean I can't squish the lens-cap at the end to purge the throat?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

UncleJake said:


> What do people use for weights anyway? Presumably a weight would mean I can't squish the lens-cap at the end to purge the throat?


A sock full of marbles or those round things the Mrs uses for blind baking pastry cases.

Remove the filled sock after grinding then squish away


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

why not just grind both as single doses, you'll be consistent that way


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Phobic said:


> why not just grind both as single doses, you'll be consistent that way


Because it takes almost twice as long... And I've got folk demanding coffee.

But also - because if it's true that weight will give me even better consistency - at no extra cost... I'm in.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> A sock full of marbles or those round things the Mrs uses for blind baking pastry cases.
> 
> Remove the filled sock after grinding then squish away


'Baking beans'. After working on too many food shows I'm unlikely to forget that. Wonderful idea.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Baking beads instead of pool balls is a toned down version of Ray Winstons "I'm the daddy now"


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Hmmm. Just a little.

Not seen that in years. Must dig it out.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I used to own a super Jolly and used to get the same situation going on but then figured out how to get around it. The issue is to do with the weight behind the beans changing from the start of grinding to the end of grinding. My process for grinding 80g of beans (assuming my grind setting was correct), would be:

- Weigh out 40g of beans. Give a couple of spritzes of water, give a shake to mix up.

- Pour beans into grinder throat.

- Put an old tamper ontop of beans.

- grind all of the beans into a container (I had a doserless mod grinder).

- remove tamper from throat and give a few good pushes on lens hood to clear out the grind path.

- Make sure all grinds were in container.

- Give container a good shake (with lid on







), to mix it all up.

- Dose grind by weight into potafilter with spoon or scoop.

- Pull the shot.

You won't be getting the most even grind using this technique but at least your results should be pretty consistent. Let us know how you get on.


----------

